# PA Soapers & Chandler Gathering



## gloworm (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi there. Hope this is the right forum to post this. If not, mods plese feel free to move it. Just had to come over and post about the first PA Soapers & Chandler gathering to be held near Pittsburgh, PA this July. The girls putting this together have past experience with chandler conventions and are doing a great job working on this one. It is being held at the Ramada Inn near Washington, Pa. This is definitely going to happen as there has been much interest in just the first few days of registration. Being near Pittsburgh makes this gathering easily accessible to Ohio and WV crafters also. Please check out the site at:
http://www.lightsandlather.org. 

Discounted registration fee available until 2-14-08 or 20th resistration.
Hope to see lots of you girls & guys there for a fun day of good friends, good food, informative speakers & demos and great prizes & goody bags!!
Glo


----------



## abbiepql (Apr 12, 2008)

*Mid-Atlantic Lights & Lather July 19 Pittsburgh PA*

ATTN: Chandlers & Soapmakers in PA, MD, WV, VA, OH, NY and anywhere else you care to travel from!

Website

Come Join the Mid-Atlantic Lights & Lather Artisans for the annual meeting this summer in Pittsburgh, PA! 

I promised I would keep everyone informed on updates - Time to make plans for the summer!

We have included topics for most interests - chandlers, soapers, general crafters -  from newbie to pro! And there is a bit of room in the agenda for more if YOU LET US KNOW what you would like to see & learn. Check out the site for our current agenda, These are the additions we are working on:

A packaging demo (Packaging handmade products economically, quickly and professionally)
An insurance representative (Specializing in crafter's insurance, to discuss product liability)
Candle Topic - Palm Waxes?

Those participating with the event have been very generous and eager to share samples of their products or extend nice discounts to the group. In addition we have the prizes for the contests and they are each valued over $100, GREAT deal. The door prize list is extremely generous and the event coordinators have been working overtime already to put together informative literature and reference materials for the binder. 

The logo has been designed and implemented into gifties everyone can use long after the gathering is over, nice touch! There are pre-event socials being planned and co-op polls are open on the message boards, I believe there are two planned so far.

If you are interested, send me a PM and I will put you on our mailing list, that way you will be informed of changes and updates. If you want to save
your spot, registration is available online.


----------



## abbiepql (May 22, 2008)

*Lights & Lather Yahoo Group*

YIPPEE! We have a Yahoo group to keep peeps updated.

I sent Yahoo invitations to join, but so many of them were ending up in junk mail and spam folders, I thought I would give you the link. There is no approval necessary and no waiting for messages, just join and keep
updated. Oh and POST if you have any comments or questions. 

The link for signing up is on the website http:www.lightsandlather.org


----------

